# New Manfrotto Rigs and Electronic Follow Focus look awesome!



## Axilrod (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.manfrotto.us/Site/Sympla/Sympla/23242042
Rig looks very adjustable and everything seems pretty reasonably priced, but being able to control focus via USB from a tripod or rig handle is almost as good as having AF in my book. Even the basic remote controls have start/stop recording, adjustable focusing speed, and you can mark in and out focus points...pretty damn cool for $400. Higher end remote is $800, has an LCD and even more controls. 

Just the idea of being able to pull focus on the tripod or rig handle without having to move your hand off of it is awesome, as is not having to readjust your rig when you switch lenses, it's all done electronically. 

Basic:






Deluxe: 





New Flexible Mattebox:





Complete Sympla Rig with Mattebox and Remote:






And it looks like Zacuto is releasing something similar, a "Tornado Handle," but with Zacuto's pricing I'd be willing to bet it's quite a bit more expensive than the Manfrotto. I do have to admit it sure is a sexy rig with that C300 on it and looks very well-made. All the Zacuto stuff I have is top notch quality just very expensive, I mean even the little arm for my EVF was $350, and I ended up preferring a $50 adjustable arm over it. 





Man I can't wait to see what else gets introduced this week!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2012)

It does look a lot more functional than the Okii, too bad you can't actually buy one, its just a pre-order product. I've had it take 6 months to get a out of stock Manfroto item, I wonder when it might be available and work with the 5D MK III.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It does look a lot more functional than the Okii, too bad you can't actually buy one, its just a pre-order product. I've had it take 6 months to get a out of stock Manfroto item, I wonder when it might be available and work with the 5D MK III.



Yeah I did notice that the 5DIII wasn't on the list of compatible cameras, but you'd think that Manfrotto would be smart enough to add support for it before release. I've never ordered an out of stock item or preorder from Manfrotto, what did you end up having to wait on? 

They seem pretty snappy in terms of updating their site, none of that stuff was listed yesterday but I guess they made it public since it's being exhibited at NAB right now. Hopefully the wait won't be too long, I think that there will be quite a few similar products from other companies so hopefully they'll have an incentive to get it out there as soon as possible.


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 16, 2012)

i have been wanting something like this forever, mainly in order to zoom in and out with controlled zooming speeds and to off and on the camera from a handle. nice!


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 16, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> i have been wanting something like this forever, mainly in order to zoom in and out with controlled zooming speeds and to off and on the camera from a handle. nice!



I'm not sure if it'll control the zoom actually, if there were gears I'm sure it would be possible, but it's all electronic so that may be a problem. Either way it is pretty darn cool and I can't believe it took this long for something like this to come out.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 18, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Focus control via USB?
> 
> How 20th century.
> 
> Modern focus control is wireless.



And it also costs a hell of a lot more than $400, and does it really matter if they serve the same function? I can understand how it would help if you have a dedicated focus puller, but is it really worth paying way more just to have one less cord on your rig. 

Which wireless focus control are you talking about? And I'm talking about for consumers, of course the cinema industry uses them.


----------

